# belt light flashing



## okiecowboy49 (Jan 13, 2014)

sorry if this is already on here I have looked and cant find it but I have an 08 750 brute force and cant get the light to reset, belt is new switch is on inside case reset it a few times and it worked fine it would start flashing when I got on it and I would have to reset it but now it wont reset any ideas why? Thanks


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Look up YouTube videos on how to reset the best light. You will need a paperclip for this job.


----------



## jersmith (Feb 5, 2014)

I have my stage 3 spidermod which will turn the tires easier and faster than the stock clutch. in low gear you would be able to run over 50 mph with those tires, YES in low gear. have more low-mid-top and better fuel economy.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

okiecowboy49 said:


> sorry if this is already on here I have looked and cant find it but I have an 08 750 brute force and cant get the light to reset, belt is new switch is on inside case reset it a few times and it worked fine it would start flashing when I got on it and I would have to reset it but now it wont reset any ideas why? Thanks



The belt switch may be tripped again. Pull the cover and verify. Also, did you adjust you secondary for the new belt? The deflection, I mean. Chances are you'll have to adjust it when changing belts. That's been my experience anyway.


----------

